# Ordering new Ford



## accuratelawn (Dec 21, 1999)

I will soon be ordering a new Ford for my lawn business.
I tow a 16' trailer with about 2200 pounds on.
What would be a good set up? Engine, gearing,etc.
I need a F-250 at least with super cab.
Would ordering without a bed save a fair amount of money?
I can have a flat bed installed for around $950 and build the stake bed myself.
Thanks for the ideas. Jeff
P.S. no plowing!


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

On a pick up no matter if its a 250 or 350 if you go with the Powerstroke you get 3.73 no other choice aviable.

I would get the powerstroke if you are going to be hauling a lot. However I would also suggest getting a F 350 the cost difference is around 1K. If you plan on not useing the pick up bed the F 350 is almost a must. Because the flatbed is going to weigh much more than a pick up bed. You will have lost payload before the truck is even loaded.

I am not sure how much the pick up delete option saves you, I think it may be around 600 bucks. Just be adviced you are going to have to add tail and singal lights. I know when you order a C&C it is easy to do, I am not sure on the pick up delete.

In the end you might be better off getting an F 350 dually C&Cwith the powerstroke and then you get 4.10 gears. This would be a better plat form to build a body on.

BTW I have sean F 350s with dump bodies, reg cab, auto, 7.3 powerstroke, 4X4, xl decor, snowplow prep, for 27K. Just something to think about.

Geoff


----------



## KirbysLawn (Jun 13, 2000)

I 2nd what Geoff said. PDS all the way!


----------



## Lazer (Jan 1, 2000)

I am admittedly new to the Ford truck game and bow humbly next to Geoff who knows more about Fords than the owner of the Detroit Lions.

But, the F350 SRW is not available for pick-up box delete in SuperCab. At least not in 142" WB: cause that's what I wanted to order.

Either way, a flatbed will cost more, but I think they're worth it.


----------



## MIDSOUTH (Sep 23, 2000)

you'll love the powerstroke-just bought a 2001 4x4 4 door crewcab with 7.3 psd and love it, it was 34,000.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Maybe Im crazy,but with only 2200 lbs on a 16 ft open trailer,and no plowing and 4wd not needed,why get a diesel?Save a ton of money and buy a 1/2 ton with the base or optional V8.If you were towing a 3500 lb enclosed with 3000+ of mowers,then the deisel is the best-but your load is only 2200+ the trailer is 1900 at the most being open,that is only 4100.I don think a diesel would pay for itself only puling that little weight-but if your budget is big and you have you heart set on it,go for it.Any full size truck-even the GM 4.3 6 cyl, will pull that trailer easily and with plenty of power.Good luck on new truck purchase.


----------



## MIDSOUTH (Sep 23, 2000)

(Any full size truck-even the GM 4.3 6 cyl, will pull that trailer easily and with plenty of power.)by john d.


i just traded a 1998 chevrolet 4.3 v6-DO NOT BUY ONE-YOU WILL REGRET IT!the transmission lasted 53,000 miles pulling my trailer before-kaboom-thats with the transmission fliud being changed frequently-it does not have a transmission oil cooler-i bought that powerstroke last week and it kicks @^#!!!if you do go with a gasser be sure it has a transmission oil cooler for towing and a v8.


----------



## Michael F (Oct 18, 2000)

Midsouth, what does having a gas engine have to do with needing a tranny cooler, I have both gas & diesel trucks, tranny shop wants coolers on both, but especially diesel, because of the amount of torque.


----------



## pottstim (Jun 9, 2000)

My folks have a 96 chevy blazer automatic 4/4 with a 4.3 V6.
This truck has the transmission oil cooler as well as the engine oil cooler. They've had no problems at all..it's got a little over 50,000 on it now. We've never had a problem with a GM automatic.

Tim


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

We currently run 2 97 F350 4WD with Powerstokes in them. We had Chevy's and Dodge's. Personally I like the Cummings up hills, Powerstroke on straights and better ride and well the other one we had traded our fleet in 1 year early to part ways. Dont get a 1/2 ton if you want to add a dump or rackbody later you will regret not getting a 1ton REGARDLESS of make. If you want to haul exavators, bobcats, hydroseeders you dont want a 1/2 ton specialy if you are running commercial tags YOU WILL GET BUSTED FROM D.O.T AND STATE POLICE sooner or later take my word for it 1to all the way.


----------



## MIDSOUTH (Sep 23, 2000)

for micheal f.

if you buy one of the chevrolets with the v6 in it it most likely will not have a trans. cooler-in the hot weather here in louisiana-the transmission will not last loing pulling a 16 foot trailer with a couple of ztr's on them-trust me i know-as far as having a trans.cooler for a gas or diesel engine-you need them for both.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Mid south,since you were pulling all day with a V6,you should've ahd the hindsight to install the biggest trans cooler that would fit,if this was a F/size truck then it would have had one stock if it had the tow pkg.Do not blame the trans for something you did wrong.I recommended a V-8 with the obvious tow pkg,which is more than adequete for a 22oo lb load.A powerstroke is a sweet tow rig,but its not neccessary for the little load he is pulling,and frequent stops and shut downs are not likely to make the Powerstroke live any longer than a gasser.


----------

